# I see now. All my fishtank dreams were too small...



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Why would anyone put TVs on fish tanks....


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

plakat said:


> Why would anyone put TVs on fish tanks....


Exactly what I was thinking...

And how about the super electrical work above that tank :icon_roll

What a waste.


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

plakat said:


> Why would anyone put TVs on fish tanks....



Not just one, but three?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

die2win said:


> Not just one, but three?


He would have gotten four, but that would have been tacky 

In all actuality, he probably ran out of power strips from the outlets above the tank. :redface:


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

How is that sushi bar even possible? It looks like there are no cables or supports and that the tank is hanging from the glass walls? Why hasn't the bottom busted out? How is it attached at the top? Am I just missing something? :icon_redf


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

There is this awesome site that explains that: http://spacearium.net/ They claim to have great filtration.

As far as the TV stuff goes: You have to realize that these are COMMISSIONED most of the time. If you could get paid to have their job and had to make something crappy once in a year wouldn't you do it too? I bet if that tank cost more than a fortune because if I were them I'd jack up the price because of the lack of taste. I didn't even see where that one was either. Was it a sports bar? What a great way to calm seething fans. Set a calming tank near the object of their frustration. Was it a house? Well, then someone tacky lives there and you don't have to be friends with them.

I'm sorry to come out guns ablaze but you guys seem to be missing the point. Instead of seeing all the beautiful ways they have introduced tanks to many places where they normally wouldn't be available, therefore exposing new people to the beauty of the hobby, all you could see was about which one you could say something negative. I also have a strong tendency to defend those who cannot defend themselves and these guys aren't here so...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

While some of those setups are great looking, their plumbing and electrical work is fugly.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Syren said:


> There is this awesome site that explains that: http://spacearium.net/ They claim to have great filtration.
> 
> As far as the TV stuff goes: You have to realize that these are COMMISSIONED most of the time. If you could get paid to have their job and had to make something crappy once in a year wouldn't you do it too? I bet if that tank cost more than a fortune because if I were them I'd jack up the price because of the lack of taste. I didn't even see where that one was either. Was it a sports bar? What a great way to calm seething fans. Set a calming tank near the object of their frustration. Was it a house? Well, then someone tacky lives there and you don't have to be friends with them.
> 
> I'm sorry to come out guns ablaze but you guys seem to be missing the point. Instead of seeing all the beautiful ways they have introduced tanks to many places where they normally wouldn't be available, therefore exposing new people to the beauty of the hobby, all you could see was about which one you could say something negative. I also have a strong tendency to defend those who cannot defend themselves and these guys aren't here so...


Not sure how being a commissioned job makes my question irrelevant. If someone paid me to do it I would build it too but I still would wan to know why. The picture looks like a private residence and not a sports bar which would have a better reason for doing it like you stated. The thing I was not getting is that in each and every one of the aquariums they built the person buying the tank did so to display the beauty of the fish and the environment they were housed in. The guy with the TVs did exactly the opposite of that. Which made me ask the question, why? I'm not so sure I would come out stating all we saw was negative things. I was going to post something about the nice sleek ones in in the 13th pic down but then I saw the TVs and was confused because they seem to go against the purpose of buying an aquarium.

I appreciate your want to defend people who are not here but is asking for the reasoning behind an action so bad it needs to be defended?


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

I'm just saying there are a lot of people who only see an aquarium as a piece of furniture and don't understand it as a beautiful piece of art, the way most of the people who frequent this board do. I live in a small minded city where such things as a giant flatscreen next to a gorgeous painting is the norm. I guess I'm so used to that sort of thing it doesn't even phase me.

And were you referring to the pic with the pool table? I saw nothing wrong with that. If I had a rec room two things I would want in there are that tv and a tank of comparable size. It may seem redundant to those who can simply gaze at a tank for ages on end but for me it would be something to admire whenever the tele got boring.

I guess I was really defensive this morning because A) I had seriously woken up 2 minutes before and B) When I looked at the site I only focused on the things that were pleasing to me instead of the things I found lacking. Personally, I think most of their coral designs were bordering on Disneyland homogenization and they could do with a visit to a real reef to find out that most of that stuff just plain looks fake. However I though a lot of their ideas were ingenuous enough to focus on that.

I truly do apologize for being so gung ho. I guess this election season has my hackles permanently up lol.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

No the pic with the pool table was nice. After it has the rows of 3 pics the one I was talking about is the second full size one down. Its like if someone put the TV on the painting instead of next to it. Just makes no sense to me.

The fake corals and reef do look horribly Disneyish. I appreciate the apology so no hard feelings.


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

Thank you, Plakat. I see which one you are talking about now and, yes, it is odd. It's funny what people will think will show off their affluence. Most of the time it just shows off their lack of good taste. After looking some more I saw they sis David Blaine's water sphere too. Man, that would make a sweet tank...


----------

